# Dewalt drill 988 18v chuck wont open



## Shipper50 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a Dewalt cordless tool set with drill, saw, light and others and today my 18 volt 988, on my hammer drill the chuck wont open. I can hold the chuck with my hand with enough force to stop the movement and the chuck would normally open in reverse. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Shipper


----------



## flewism (Nov 11, 2008)

how old is the drill? Find a Dewalt service center these people are amazing.  If it is still under warranty they will replace the chuck and anything else they find wrong and they will look.   I have a 13 year old 18 volt hammer drill bought when 18 volt was the latest thing out on the market.  I dropped for the umpteenth time off a 6' step ladder about 2 years ago, but this time it broke, the motor would run but the chuck would not spin. I took it in and their policy is $99 maximum cost.  on mine they replaced the chuck, drive assembly, and the motor for $99 on a 10 plus year old drill.  basically I got a new drill for $99 the case and the trigger switch was the only thing not replaced.  That is their policy $99 maximum repair cost on any of their power tools.


----------



## tkirk22 (Nov 11, 2008)

Try tapping on the chuck with 2 hammers simultaneously from each side.

I can't help you with specifics on removing the chuck other to say that a new chuck is about $30 at lowes. All the chucks I have personally replaced were simply screwed on and I use an impact gun to spin them off. 

They make special chucks that can take the hammer action so keep that in mind if you replace it.

Incidentally, I borrowed a corded DeWalt hammer drill the other week to drill about twenty 1/2" holes in concrete. Each hole took several minutes and I let the drill cool down between each hole. After 6 holes, the trigger switch failed due to a design flaw in a connector. $30 later, I replaced the switch (design flaw was fixed) and gave the drill back.

Then I bought the right tool to drill holes in concrete: a rotary hammer. It went through the concrete like butter. Harbor Freight has their Chinese model for about $60 and Northern Tool has one for $100. Both come with 3 or 4 SDS bits and a one year warranty. 

I absolutely hate buying Chinese tools but I couldn't justify spending $400+ for something I will use about 10 minutes a year.


----------



## PaulRicklefs (Nov 11, 2008)

Shipper50 said:
			
		

> I have a Dewalt cordless tool set with drill, saw, light and others and today my 18 volt 988, on my hammer drill the chuck wont open. I can hold the chuck with my hand with enough force to stop the movement and the chuck would normally open in reverse.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Shipper



I got the same drill.  You may need to use some force to open it, like a couple of pipe wrenches, but it will release.  Once you crack it loose oil the heck out of it with 3 in 1 or even wd-40 (although the latter won't last as long).  I use my drill daily and I find the only time I have issues is when I forget to lubricate.

Good luck.


----------

